# Questions



## fechik (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello all,
These may have been asked before but i wanted to try and get one concise thread with answers.

I am thinking of moving my family (wife and 2 boys) to Italy for a summer (3 months).

1. I have the opportunity to work my job through video conferencing once there. Will I need any special visa or permit?

2. Although I haven't looked very hard, all i can find online are vacation property rentals. Is it possible to get accommodations besides vacation properties ahead of time? if so, can someone share some websites?

Thanks in advance,
Drew


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically, officially, you are considered to be working in the place where you are physically present while doing the work - so technically, you're working in Italy while video conferencing from there. However, if you're there on a "Schengen visa" (for Americans, it's the rough equivalent of the VWP for folks visiting the US - also limited to 90 days) you can probably get away with it. In essence, you're in Italy on vacation, and checking in with the office while away.

As far as the rental issue, we'll need to find someone more knowledgeable about Italian rental practices. However, in general in Europe, you may find that shorter term rentals (i.e. less than one year) are pretty much assumed to be vacation rentals. In France, for example, any rental of residential property that is furnished falls under the "hotel" laws rather than the laws that would cover a regular apartment or home rental. You might try checking under the Italian terms for "sub-let" or "housesitting" as there could be some opportunities in that domain.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

